# do you know hobo ron?



## mightyb (Aug 27, 2015)

as anybody ever heard of this guy named hobo ron this guy had a 3 week discussion about trains with me before i took offf bymyself cool guy


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 27, 2015)

railroad Ron maybe. He is on here @railroadron


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 27, 2015)

if it is @railroadron last i read he was in the hospital with a pretty gnarly head injury.


----------



## spectacular (Aug 27, 2015)

Railroadron yea


----------



## railroadron (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello hello hello...yes..I am alive even after the head wound. Back in Feb. Lost control of Suburban and rolled 5 times into a wall which resulted in Coma...brain surgery and Rehab. All is well now...


----------



## railroadron (Aug 29, 2015)

railroadron said:


> Hello hello hello...yes..I am alive even after the head wound. Back in Feb. Lost control of Suburban and rolled 5 times into a wall which resulted in Coma...brain surgery and Rehab. All is well now...


Catch my Facebook page. [email protected]
Name is Ron Woods.


----------



## railroadron (Aug 29, 2015)

Hobo Shoestring is here in Alaska with us now..staying with me..until he moves upstairs and I go back on the road..first hopping..then driving Tractor trailer cause I now have my CDL A.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 29, 2015)

glad to hear yer ok bud. cant wait to see shoestrings film!


----------



## Odin (Aug 29, 2015)

::cyclops::... damn that was gnarly.

Awesome you have made it through dude.


----------



## railroadron (Sep 5, 2015)

You can see Shoestring daily videos by hitting his FB page. His name is Mark Nichols. He s been staying with Tawny and I for about a month and a half and can you believe he s been sober every single day he s been here in AK. We ll be hopping up to Fairbanks next weekend hopefully. .riding up here isn't easy anymore as the yard is hotter than hell now. We ll make a great video for sure.


----------



## Odin (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow... look forward to the video. 
Why the heat on the yards do you know? I remember member goldendose, I believe told me last year AK is easy a good place to learn. 
Does it have to do with increasing international tensions with russian/china perhaps?

...


----------



## Gonx (Sep 8, 2015)

glad you're okay dude!


----------

